

Why Louis C.K.’s big payday proves the Internet has ethics - MikeCapone
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/technology/tech-news/why-louis-cks-big-payday-proves-the-internet-has-ethics/article2272517/

======
paulhauggis
It proves that people will attempt to prove the Internet has ethics when a
famous comic tries an experiment like this. It won't be the same in most cases
and over time, it will be back to business as usual.

It's also interesting to note that many people shared it on bittorrent.

<http://thepiratebay.org/search/louis%20ck/0/99/0>

This is just one site. I imagine there are many more people.

So what are the excuses for sharing it? too expensive ($5)...too inconvenient
(no DRM)? There are no restrictions, yet it's still shared.

~~~
thekevan
Some people wouldn't spend $1 to watch a movie or hear a song, but would spend
3 or 4 clicks to torrent it. (FWIW: I have not downloaded Louie CK's video,
from him or a torrent site.)

------
thekevan
I don't think it proved the internet as a whole has ethics, but it roved you
can find good pockets of it.

